# RAK-Spouse Sponsorship



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

hello,

I've been sponsored by my own company (self-employed) through RAK free zone (I have a Canadian passport). I'll be entering Dubai in next couple of weeks on my resident visa. My husband (US passport holder) will be entering Dubai with me (on a tourist visa). After I get my medical & passport stamp done, I plan to sponsor my husband. Thus he pays visa-status-change-fee so he doesn't have to exit and re-enter UAE.

Today I was informed by my associate that visa-status-change-fee is no longer offered (at least for RAK), and my husband has to exit UAE and wait 30-days, then re-enter UAE on his sponsored visa.

Any idea if this is true, or any other feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

hello,

I'm looking for an email address of the immigration department of RAK (ras al khaimah). It is very urgent.

thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Debbie I understand your concern. Can't advise on RAK sponsorship. The first thing to realise about this part of the world is that nothing ever goes to plan, however much you plan. Strange idea to get used to but you're finished here if you don't pick that up quickly. 

Don't have an email for RAK immigration but even if you do get an address it's very unlikely they'll respond at all definitively by email (even if the do they're free to change their minds and you have no recourse). You really have to go and speak to them face to face but I know you're out of the UAE now. Can't the people you used to form the RAK co help solve this?


----------

